# FSWP: Urgent info required about ECA



## mits0829 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for FSWP programme and initiating the ECA process. I am trying to find if anyone of you have done B.E. (bachelors of engineering) from college affiliated to Mumbai University?
Specifically I wanted to know exact process for getting the documents attest.

I have done my B.E. from K.J.Somaiya COE (affiliated to Mumbai university) in 2004.
As you are aware, 1 to 6 semester marksheets are provided by college and last year i.e. 7 and 8th semester marksheet are awarded by University. Additioanlly we get degree certificate by University.

So basically,
1) Do we require to attest 1 to 6 semester marksheet as well?
2) If yes to 1, then will it be done by University (I doubt) or by College? If college will attest them, will WES accept the same?
3) If NO to 1, then in total I go to university to get my 7 and 8 semeseter marksheet attest PLUS the degree certificate. This is sufficient for WES?
4) Finally, please provide me where to go for attestation i.e. Kalina building or Student welfare in Churchgate?

Guys, it would be really helpful if somebody wit hsimilar education has done such process recently and guide me the same. Thanks a lot.


----------



## damacig (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Mits, Ajay here..did you get the answer to your questions..if yes..kindly share with me..
only 3 semsters 2nd, 7th & 8th were verified by Mumbai Univ, Kalina Campus, Mahatma Phule Building, exam control dept. 
but does WES entertain only that 3 sem marksheets attested by MU and sent to them in a sealed envelope. I too am from KJSCOE. 2003 batch. the college wont provide any sealed envelope etc..

I applied with CES, University of tornoto for the assessment for FSWP. they have replied in the negative. they say all marksheets need to be attested by controller of exams or his deputy and sent in a sealed envelope. but MU guys wont do it..

let me know if you had a better experience.


----------

